# 

## augustyn1

Witam wszystkich 
Jestem szczęśliwym posiadaczem domu z lat 70 pełnego zagadek.
Pozdrawiam tych co zaczynają przygodę, tych co budują oraz tych co cieszą bo mieszkają u siebie.
Augustyn

----------


## aiki

:roll eyes:

----------


## finlandia

Witaj. I od razu dzięki za wyczucie w sprawach porządkowych. 
pozdrawiam

----------


## augustyn1

Witam
@finlandia z niejednego forum chleb się jadło dlatego najpierw szukajka a potem wpis - porządek musi być.

----------

